# Jersey Striper Alert



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

NEWS RELEASEFOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
PRESS CONTACT: Tina Berger August 19, 2004 (202) 289-6400 A
SMFC Forwards New Jersey Noncompliance Finding to the Secretaries of Commerce and the Interior for Action 

Alexandria, VA – The Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission has notified the Secretaries of Commerce and the Interior of its finding that the State of New Jersey is out of compliance with the provisions of the Amendment 6 to the Atlantic Striped Bass Fishery Management Plan (FMP). This action is taken pursuant to the provisions of the Atlantic Coastal Fisheries Cooperative Management Act of 1993. “The Commission’s action today sets in motion the process wherein New Jersey may face a closure of its fall striped bass fishery,” stated ASMFC Chair John I. Nelson Jr., of New Hampshire. “While the failure of the New Jersey Senate to take action to prevent this situation is unfortunate, the Commission has demonstrated, by its action, a commitment to safeguard the long-term health and abundance of the striped bass resource. I am hopeful that New Jersey’s Senate and Governor will act quickly to correct this problem and that the legislature will consider providing its Commissioner the authority to enact fisheries regulations in a more responsive and timely manner.” New Jersey has not implemented the recreational measures required under Amendment 6, a minimum size limit of 28 inches and a two fish bag limit per person. Size and bag limits are necessary to control fishing mortality and maintain an age structure that provides adequate spawning potential to sustain the long-term abundance of striped bass populations. To come back into compliance, New Jersey must implement the minimum size and bag limit required under Amendment 6 or a recreational management program deemed conservationally-equivalent by the Management Board. Under the Act, the Commission must notify the State, the Secretary of Commerce, and the Secretary of the Interior once it has made a noncompliance determination. Upon notification, the Secretary of Commerce has 30 days to review the recommendation and determine appropriate action, which may include a federal moratorium on fishing for the affected species. For more information, please contact Robert Beal, Director, Interstate Fisheries Management Program, at (202) 289-6400.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings murphman!

Jersey anglers were told that they were going to lose the slot fish back in the Spring. I've read both arguments, and from the fishing reports I read last Fall through Spring, I'm inclined to believe that there has been a definite loss of fish in the 24 to 28 inch class. A lot of partyboat/charter captains were complaining (?) that they could not fill their fares three fish limit because of a lack of smaller fish.

Unfortunately, the boaters are pointing their fingers at beach fishermen, claiming that they "catch & release" schoolies, with a 25% mortality rate. Since surfcasters were reporting 25 fish days, this would mean that six of the schoolies would die _in addition to the one kept._

Whether the mortality rate is correct is debatable, as well as whether fishing the suds is so productive as to as to put a dent in an entire year class. In any event, the slot fish should have been suspended until more data was available (of course, the quality of data collected is debatable, too.) In any event, one striper over 28 inches (or two if you apply for the trophy tag) _per day_ should be plenty for any angler. I just think, at least in this case, it is much better to error on the side of caution then risk a complete closure.

Of course, with everything going on in Trenton right now, I doubt the striper issue is getting the attention it deserves (as well as many other issues.) But this is easy enough to resolve. I may get some heat over this, and I'm bucking RFA and other sportsmen organizations stand on over regulating. Even the commercial fishermen are pointing their fingers at us, and their argument, true or not, _sounds_ credible. 

Loose the slot fish, and save the sport!


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

*Lawyers on vacation...*

FYI...

- http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/news/2004/bonusbass_update.htm
August 10, 2004 
"...At this time, the Division is not issuing or replacing 2004 Bonus Cards pending passage of legislation that will establish new striped bass management measures for the remainder of 2004..."

.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Aplus!

Thanks for the update! That certainly is a new wrinkle... I would imagine that the state will drop the slot fish, change the limit to two fish @ 28 inches, and effectively 'can' the trophy tag program. Unfortunately, the trophy tag program provides the DEP with firsthand data about the capture of striped bass (assuming that all anglers/captains are filling out the cards everytime they take a second trophy fish.)

I'll strand by my statement that one striper over 28 inches per day is plenty. But NJ will probably go for the two fish limit, especially to avoid the hideous practice of dragging a striper around on a stringer behind the boat while waiting for a bigger fish. This practice was documented and reported in The New Jersey Angler a few years back.

Apparently ASMFC is using the trophy tag system as leverage to force the slot fish issue. However, I still haven't seen anything rescinding the slot. I guess NJ DEP wasn't kidding when it said to check their web site often!


----------



## riptidebnt (Aug 12, 2004)

*compliance and slot fish*

As a shop owner in the only other drive on beach year round in the state of NJ, i see alot of fish and talk with many a surf angler. Both hardcore and novice alike had a difficult time getting their 
slot keeper this spring. The quality and quantity of fish is getting much bigger and better. The numbers of fish over 30 lbs. was incredible. Most guys were hooking many fish in the 32-say 40" range and releasing them to try and get that elusive(who'd a thunk it) slot from 24-28".
Talk about a double edge sword--the fishery has improved so well that the class of fish is to large to take a slot with regularity.Fisheries managers are using outdated and often unfounded scientic 
methods to CALCULATE catch rates as well as
mortality issues.
Then the talk of opening the fishery to commercial fishing again---Wanna watch a fishery disappear in two to three years?
The striper fishery has been managed in my opinion fairly well to bring the stocks back--this is one of the few success  stories out of the fisheries management folks. Now however they are again overstepping and choking the life out of a fishery, with regulatory garbage and confusing rules possibly issued by the state. The state is now talking about a one fish at 28" limit and one over 32" and a possibility of a trophy tag fish over 36"
and now the addition of a tag [email protected] $15.00 per tag. Bringing a notebook with the rules and regulation handbook was not how i ever envisioned myself enjoying the sport. Boy times have changed. I personally hate to see the loss of the slot--i feel the tourist or novice angler has a better shot at getting something for the table in that range.(lesser quality equiptment and experience) And the inequity of producer state status as compared to the southern boys really goes up my butt. 
With these regs suggested by the state more big breeders are now going top be killed than before
thus destroying or declining the fishery once again---will they never learn?
Guess we'll have to see how this plays out.
Practice catch and release!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Lou!

You've hit on all the major points in the striper management argument in New Jersey. This is what happens when the state treats managing marine fisheries the same as stocking trout.

I have been harping for a long time about the lack of scientific studies of the striper in NJ. The only true study going on right now is a private one by Rutgers University, and that is on a very small scale (although the school is hoping to expand the study.) The state doesn't even have a tagging program - how the hell can anyone - state or federal - come up with sound numbers on population structure and mortality?

Of course, firsthand reports by fishermen do qualify as empirical evidence. Your beach fishermen noticed the lack of slot fish in the Spring, but the Delaware Bay/Cape May Rips partyboat/charter fleet noticed it last Fall. And I agree with you that sacraficing more breeders is NOT the way to correct the situation.

New Jersey (and NY) did latch onto the slot fish by claiming to be "producer" states. I live within ten minutes of the Schuylkill, and twenty minutes of the Delaware, and I can certainly attest that both rivers have large numbers of juvenile fish. But I've also been to the Chesapeake, and to compare the two nurseries favorably isn't sound. The Chesapeake is a striper factory, with more miles of feeder streams and far more acerage of nursery waters than all the NJ waters put together. (Of course, the sad part is that the Chesapeake is in trouble too, but that's a different subject.)

I think the year classes that make up the slot took a hard hit (further impacted by the number of sublegal stripers caught/killed.) Again, that's my opinion, but I've spent alot of time looking at all the arguments.

Frank Daignault predicted that this would be the decade of the big stripers. The large year classes of the 80s are filling a void. Luckilly bunker factory fishing was banned in the NE and the big migratory fish have been able to grow to trophy size in huge numbers. Hopefully something will be done to turn this into a sustained, and not cyclable, fishery.


----------



## pierpig (Jun 23, 2004)

*striper woes*

hey people its not the fish its the lack of bunker & crabs wich they prey upon' no food no good fish plain and simple quit bitchin &do something about it  fishin sux in vb also where lettion big buisness destroy r lives they get a fine 250 thou thats ajoke to them meanwhile r children suffert


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings pierpig!

There are plenty of bunker in NJ waters and farther north! Recreational fisherman and other interested parties banded together to get factory fishing outlawed in NJ waters. On top of that, crabbers are reporting increased catches over the last couple of years.

What's happening in the Chesapeake is another story. There was a failed attempt to ban factory fishing on the VA side of the bay (MD does not allow factory fishing.) Its the VA/NC guys who need to get off their butts. Sand Flea asked for volunteers last year to get involved in the bunker debate and received minimal response. Without the grass roots support of recreational fisherman, charter/party boat captains, bait & tackle shops, and the hotel/restaurant industry, it will be hard to defeat the commercial lobbyists.

For more information on what's happening in the bay, read the lead article in this month's Bay Journal.


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

FYI...

- http://www.nj.com/search/index.ssf?/base/news-2/1094792432302290.xml?starledger?ntr
September 10, 2004
"...Both the environment committee and the full Senate will meet Sept. 20 specifically to vote on a bill that would bring New Jersey in line with regional striped-bass rules, thereby ducking a threatened federal moratorium during the famous fall "striper" run..."


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

That's great news. Let's hope they get it done!


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

>>> http://www.jcaa.org/
"The NJ Senate did not meet as scheduled on September 20, since the State House was closed due to a flood. The Striped Bass Bill S1691 could not be acted upon as stated in many of the articles in this newspaper. The Senate is doing everything it can to avoid a moratorium but could not stop a flood. We have been assured that the bill will be acted on and signed as soon as possible. NJ may have to experience a moratorium on striped bass fishing until this happens. We will post and email any information as soon as we receive it. JCAA hopes that this issue will be resolved by the 27th of September."


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

FYI...

- http://www.jcaa.org/JCNL0410/0410Pres.htm
"...Proposed regulation of one fish at 24” – 28” and a second fish greater than 34” is the best solution to a difficult problem. We stressed to the Senate that it was more important to the anglers of New Jersey to get a bill passed than hold out for our position. We can discuss the pros and cons of the bill later. We may ask that new legislation be enacted next year to correct any problems that may arise..."


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

- http://www.jcaa.org/
(09.24.2004)
"Special Striped Bass Alert
If we do not have another flood, the striped bass bill will be heard and passed in NJ Senate on Monday. The governor will sign it ASAP and we will avert a moratorium. This weekend it looks as if you can fish under the present regulations but starting sometime next week the law will be changed to one fish 24"< 28" and one fish 34" or greater. The bonus tag program is still in effect for those people that have tags but there will be no new tags issued for 2004. Once you use your tags you will not get new ones.
Go fishing and enjoy yourself !"


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Aplus!

Thanks for the updates.

I'm still confused as to why they kept the slot fish, since that will impinge on the next generation to fall into the "protected" 28 to 33 inch class. Hopefully they will hash out some regs that work for 2005. Tough to do when they don't have the means to study the current population, so any figures they come up with will be "guesstimates" at best....

The bonus tag system was one way of receiving firsthand information from fishermen. Of course, anyone with a current tag just might decide not to fill it out unless the D.E.P. comes across them with three fish in posession. Could be that the "trophy" tag was used to keep a lot of fish in the 28 to 33 inch class, anyway....


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

*Senate approves new striped bass fishing rules*

FYI...

- http://www.nj.com/newsflash/statehouse/index.ssf?/base/news-11/1096330450110580.xml&storylist=njxgr
9/27/2004, 8:06 p.m. ET
"...It was the only legislation senators voted on in a brief special voting session.
The bill brings New Jersey in line with federal standards on the size of fish anglers are permitted to keep. New Jersey anglers previously were allowed to keep one fish each day between 24 inches and 28 inches in length and a second fish more than 28 inches.

The new size standards would allow fishermen to take one bass between 24 inches and 28 inches and a second fish 34 inches or larger per day..."

.


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

FYI...(official NJ statement):

*Governor Signs Bill Establishing New Size Limits for Striped Bass*
- http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/news/2004/stbass_update9-04-2.htm
September 29, 2004
"...The new requirements signed into law by Governor James E. McGreevey, allow anglers to take two fish each day—one measuring 24 inches or greater to less than 28 inches and the other measuring 34 inches or greater..."


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Aplus!

Hard to tell here wether you are being helpful, repititious, or a smart ass, so I'll amend my statement as to the protected class: strike _28 to 33 inches_ and replace it with _28 through 33 inches_. Hopefully noone kept a 33.000 through 33.999 in striper based on the above post....


----------

